# Goat sales



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

So I am absolutely beyond frustrated! I have been breeding goats for 10 years and never have had an issue selling animals especially kids. This year I'm still sitting on 10 kids that are 5 months old never mind my adults I would like to sell. I k ow that the market sucks right now but this is far worse then it has ever been. Not sure what I am doing wrong, need to move these kids before winter. Any suggestions on how you have been able to sell your kids this year.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Where have you been advertising them? I'd put them all over CL and FB. You can also try offering a multiple animal discount if you aren't already.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are having such a tough time. Our market here is pretty good right now. I actually had several people asking me for nigies that I just don't have anything available right now. Even the sale barn is good on prices and sales... It always amazes me how different each State is in what does and doesn't sell and for how much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I sat on my last few does this year a bit too.. But my milkers all sold fairly quickly... 
Been trying to help friends sell their goats and and they are having the same problems..  
Sorry your having such a tough time.. If I hear of anyone looking I'll send them your way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I am in the same boat right now, I usually sell pretty quickly as well, but this year, I am feeling it too.
The bad part is, I have beautiful doelings for sale and the sales stopped, but for us, we have a drought, hay prices have soared. Or the hay growers cannot get water. $600 a acre foot is really costly. I also have a few bucklings yet to sell and may be forced to sell them for butcher. I am trying really hard to hold on but like you, it is getting tough and breeding season is approaching quickly.

Have tried Craiglsist and facebook along with my website and nothing so far. I even lowered prices dramatically, but for registered FB boer $300 is base price.

I feel your anguish.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it depends maybe on where your advertising, how much you are asking/what kind of market you are trying to sell to, and what trend buyers are taking in your area. 

Toth - oh...if you were only closer! I look at pics of your goats and just go WOW, one day I'd love to have a doe kid from your herd!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't forget to advertise at your local farm stores, Tractor Supply and likewise. Here, a lot of people really look there first.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I have advertised on Facebook, Craigslist, and goat forums, have signs in the fees stores. Yes I have dropped my price down to 300 for a purebred registered Nigerian that's healthy and has some outstanding genetics. I'm afraid like some have said I may be forced to go to the sale barn or butcher with them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My bottom prices are $250, but again like this year, when I get nothing but bucks, I take them down to the sale and get $35-50 each for them. I took a yearling buck, got $70 for him. 
When I need them gone, that's how I sell them. Sad to say, but I don't have the money to sit and wait for month, and end up with a bunch of yearling bucks that only get a $20 bill more than if I had taken them at 3-8 weeks. 
I took a good size, registered fullbood boer doe to the sale not too long ago, I got $50 for her. 
When I take doe kids to the sale, I get $50-70 each. Grown dairy does bring about $100. 

The market out here is just gone, nobody is buying, nobody has money. I'd loose my rear end more than I already do, if I held onto mine, rather than cutting losses at the sale.

Some buck kids that would sell all day long at $800 if the market was normal, I've sold for $50-100.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This year I actually did decent selling kids just advertising on cl. Don't just put them In your area spread it out a bit. But I still feel your pain because even though I did sell a lot of kids privately I still took the majority to the sale. But any bill board thing that you can put a flyer on do it. I have one at the post office. On fb there's a group for our are for pet adoption and I even put the kids on that.....haven't sold any that way but it was worth a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> I think it depends maybe on where your advertising, how much you are asking/what kind of market you are trying to sell to, and what trend buyers are taking in your area.
> 
> Toth - oh...if you were only closer! I look at pics of your goats and just go WOW, one day I'd love to have a doe kid from your herd!


 Thank you.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Same probelm here. I finally dropped the price to a fraction of what they are worth just to sell them. I need to go in for surgery and need the herd smaller. My bank also raised my escrow account on my mortgage 140.00 a month. I was just barely able to pay it before this raise, not sure how I am going to do it now. I just sold a mature milker and a well bred weanling doe for 200 for the pair. I traded another pair of 6 month old does for a cord of green, tree sized hardwood firewood. The bucks didn't sell either and I am sending all 3 to freezer camp, instead of just 2. I still have at least 1 milker for sale...no interest at all.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had buck years all years but 2 in 10 years. I have sold all bucks and wethers but now with a surplus of does they are not selling


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

all but our last buckling sold pretty good this year... he was born later and while I have had some interest in him he isn't sold yet... He is just too correct for me to put a band on and sell as a wether! If he doesn't sell I will register him and use him on a couple of does... I am hoping that someone will be looking for him once the breeding season really gets underway!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've noticed if you have earlier kid crops with the dairy kids, they sell faster, since they are the first ones ready to go.
Say I had some January 1st kids and some March 1st kids, January kids will sell faster because they will be ready to go when the majority of all the other kids are being born in March and aren't ready until June usually. When you have kids born in March there is a huge selection for buyers to choose from.

My senior kids were always first to sell back in the day, and the intermediate and mostly juniors were the ones I was stuck with for a while.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I find that is true. Sadly can't breed to early due to New England weather and being in school full time I normally have late kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is sad, I know I have meat goats but, they are my babies, I get attached and hate sending them to the meat market, but I know I have to sometimes, not easy I'll tell you.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmmm. Are you near MD? I may be able to sneak another goat into my herd. What kind?

I just switched to PC where I can see your signature /web site. Too far away unfortunately...beautiful goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help I really appreciate it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

An update.

Have sold all but 1 buckling. So, we are doing OK there. Still have 6 doelings yet to sell, but they are easier to deal with and can be placed in a separate pen at breeding time, so they don't get bred. Things are looking up a bit more. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> Don't feel bad, I am in the same boat right now, I usually sell pretty quickly as well, but this year, I am feeling it too.
> The bad part is, I have beautiful doelings for sale and the sales stopped, but for us, we have a drought, hay prices have soared. Or the hay growers cannot get water. $600 a acre foot is really costly. I also have a few bucklings yet to sell and may be forced to sell them for butcher. I am trying really hard to hold on but like you, it is getting tough and breeding season is approaching quickly.
> 
> Have tried Craiglsist and facebook along with my website and nothing so far. I even lowered prices dramatically, but for registered FB boer $300 is base price.
> ...


If it wouldn't cost to ship I really want a buck from you. I even picked one out. I have never shipped one but I know California to indiana would be pricey. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Roger, 
how thoughtful of you, only have 1 left now, he isn't the best of the best, LOL

Shipping is the problem unfortunately. It is very costly, so can't cover that part. 

Might see what we have going the next batch and see if we can line up someone to ship for you. We usually have the buyer pay that cost.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I knew I would have to cover the cost. I just can't afford the shipping costs. But I sure do love your goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There's always by air too. I can't find any info on shipping that way like size of the animal and so on but a friend of ours moved from ca. To TN. The beginning of this year and it cost $300ish to ship their dogs so I wouldn't think a dog would be much less or more then a young goat. I actually was trying to search all the info on air and came across a guy who hauls and he charges $.99 a mile so I think air would be way cheaper.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about that Roger and thank you for the compliments.

If you are wanting to possibly look into getting a buck out of our next kid crop, you can start saving up for one, that is thought?

Yes, when the buck kids are 2.5 months old, they are within the weight limit allowed to fly air. In a XL dog crate. 
It is the crate XL, the goat and all combined, has to all be within that weight limit.

A few years back, we shipped on continental airlines to Alaska a buck kid. A health certificate is needed.
If we have to take the kid to a far away airport, it will have an extra charge for fuel and possibly a rental van, depending on our vehicle at the time. 

Shipping back then was around $300 I believe.
The goat purchase was more of course.
That was a very long journey, it has been a while, prices may be different now. 

If you are thinking about shipping air, I would call the pet shipping dept and ask. 
We are out of Corning Ca

Just something to think about Roger, wish you were closer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ so the 'air pain' doesn't have a weight limit it's the crate??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They go by a weight limit per say, to their whole crate system shipping. If airlines go over that per flight, it can jeopardize all aboard. 
So, that is why each crate and animal within, is weighed and has to be within that limit.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I do remember when you shipped that buck up to alaska. 300 is not near as bad as I thought. I will think about it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I am looking for boer does and another buck and kind find squat I like around here :-/


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nannysrus said:


> I am looking for boer does and another buck and kind find squat I like around here :-/
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


We here in California and totally help you with that 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I still have 2 to 3 doelings for sale and 3 adults. I sold a lot of them but still need to cut back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

RPC said:


> I do remember when you shipped that buck up to alaska. 300 is not near as bad as I thought. I will think about it.


I just shipped a buck in from CO this year. Shipping was like $340something? I used United Airlines. I heard American is even cheaper..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nannysrus said:


> I am looking for boer does and another buck and kind find squat I like around here :-/
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


Where are you from?

We still have 6 doelings for sale, which we still have some nice ones available and a buckling. But he isn't the best, LOL. :smile:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RPC said:


> I do remember when you shipped that buck up to alaska. 300 is not near as bad as I thought. I will think about it.


Yep, that is the one. :smile:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Virginia


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Virgina is quite far away, the Doelings may weigh too much to ship by airlines now, unfortunately, but you can call the airlines and find out.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I know a hauler that works out of Montana. He makes round trips and comes threw virginia quite often but I think that long on the road might be hard on a goat.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So this ground shipper comes all the way to California? Do you know what they may charge?

Any website?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes he has a website but I don't know it right off hand. I will look threw my filing cabinet tonight and pull it up. I have had him ship several things for me threw the years because there's thing I won't out west that we just don't have in Virginia. As far as charge I have no earthly idea. I have paid a couple hundred foe small things and into the thousand for others. A few goats wouldn't take up much room so I doubt it would be horrible. Cheaper than the airlines at least.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nannysrus said:


> Yes he has a website but I don't know it right off hand. I will look threw my filing cabinet tonight and pull it up. I have had him ship several things for me threw the years because there's thing I won't out west that we just don't have in Virginia. As far as charge I have no earthly idea. I have paid a couple hundred foe small things and into the thousand for others. A few goats wouldn't take up much room so I doubt it would be horrible. Cheaper than the airlines at least.
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


 If you want to PM me the website please do so.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this! I wish you Goat show and toth boer goats lived closer I am in need of at least 2 does, i have more orders for 4-H goats and only have 2 that are bred. Hope things get better for you guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so sweet, thank you for thinking of us, it means a lot. Wish you were closer too. :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

This sucks!! I wish y'all were closer bc I have been looking for boer does for ever!!!!!!! I can't find any good priced goats bc I don't trust craigslist...... Well good luck gtg bye!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> This sucks!! I wish y'all were closer bc I have been looking for boer does for ever!!!!!!! I can't find any good priced goats bc I don't trust craigslist...... Well good luck gtg bye!
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Seriously??? You are in boer goat state lol seems like every goat I want is in Texas. Maybe we can work on some kind of hauling lol maybe if there is a back haul it would be cheaper

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Seriously??? You are in boer goat state lol seems like every goat I want is in Texas. Maybe we can work on some kind of hauling lol maybe if there is a back haul it would be cheaper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Someone needs to rent a dump truck and bring me about 20 boer does!!!!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :hugs:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news, I am now down to 2 doelings, all bucklings sold, whew, what a load off my shoulders. 

Good luck to anyone else who still has goats to sell. It isn't an easy year. :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great pam.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Roger.  :hugs:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good to hear Pam. I've got two doelings to sell along with 2 adult does that can't breed. I'm thinking I will need to send the two adult does to the sale


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just talked to a "buyer" at our last sale. He said the goat market is only going to go UP in price and he's having a heck of a time making any money off the goats because of it. He said to look for market price to continue UP all winter!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Scottyhorse said:


> Good to hear Pam. I've got two doelings to sell along with 2 adult does that can't breed. I'm thinking I will need to send the two adult does to the sale


Thanks 

It is sad isn't it, when sells are so slow or non existent. 

Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kccjer said:


> I just talked to a "buyer" at our last sale. He said the goat market is only going to go UP in price and he's having a heck of a time making any money off the goats because of it. He said to look for market price to continue UP all winter!


Oh wow,the market fluctuates and is hard to keep up with at times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Rebecca(goatshows), how are your sells going?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Had to drop my prices by more then a 100 dollars. I only have one left that someone backed out on and most likely will be stuck with all winter as no one has goats to pair with right now. This has been the worst sale year in 10 years I have been breeding and really starting to think about the future and not Breed as many any more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, this year was a hard one for sure.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I had 6 to sell this year. 5 does and a buckling. No interest at all in spring or summer and I was posting everywhere. Posted just on CL about 2 weeks ago and it seemed everyone had decided to look for goats. I figured several would go to someone's freezer camp but they all went to loving families.

Be as patient as you can and I hope they sell soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know sometimes patience is so hard. 
Feeding is so costly now, with our drought and feed increases.
I am holding in there, have only 2 left to sell.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I got all my goats sold this year but much slower than usual.

If you look at the demographic trends more people are moving to the city now than in the past where people were moving back to the land.

Also the prices of hay and grain are pretty steep, so from an economic perspective milking goats for your own food is more expensive.

One thing to do when things slow down is to freshen less animals. I'm for sure going to milk several thru this year to cut down on the number of kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on your sells.

It is slow, and I totally agree with you.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what I'm doing milking 4 through and only breeding 2 of my best does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We can only do what we can, it is hard times now.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

What is CL? I will need to be posting a few of mine soon.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's Craigs list


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

RPC said:


> It's Craigs list


Craigslist is where I post all my goats for sale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Craigslist does help at times.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will try it!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.

Make sure you post pics.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

*feeling fustrated*

To fellow Goat Breeders, and sellers,
As you guys know I have been looking for boer does to add to my herd. I contacted a few breeders in this area, one lady that I talked to listed on craigs list. I 've heard of her because people talk about getting their goats from her. ABGA registered I contacted her about purchasing a Bred doe from her, she listed one price, and told me another while she was talking to me.( alot higher).which kinda made me mad but i realized that was a going rate for good quality. I've tried couple times to get a hold of her to purchase this doe or to make arrangements to look at her because my daughter fell in love with her picture. she said she would call me couple days ago, and hasn't.
My question is to you guys is this good business? should I try calling her back?( don't want to be a stalker) Should I find another breeder in this area?
Help!!! Advice appreciated:shrug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No this is not good business. I'm sorry but when she quoted me a different price I would have hung up. I've priced mine before where I realized it was to cheap but you stick to your word. That is something that is very important to me as a buyer and a seller. But I can't tell you what to do lol and if you were fine with that then I would call her back. I always go out of my way to call when I say I'm going to call. I can't remember a time I haven't stuck with it but things come up and if that's the case then I wouldn't entirely hold that against her. So if you like the doe call her again. If it feels like she is giving you the run around I say forget her and her goats. Hope it works out for the best either way 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank-you Jessica,
That's what I thought. I am frustrated I going to wait a bit longer and she if she calls back if not, that's her lose of a sale. I might just have to wait and see what else comes my way. I might just contact you sometime in the future, if I have business in California.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I've found that 90% of people on CL, whether they are buyers or sellers, are awful about getting back to people and answering questions completely when they do. I agree with Jessica; if you really like the doe, try to contact her again. Otherwise, keep looking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not all breeders are dishonest, but there are those few.

I remember when I had an old price from last week, that I forgot about with a lower price, so it was out there and forgot to delete it or change price.
So sometimes it is simple error.

But, this situation that you endured is a bit off, I would go else where.


----------

